# DRDC med results - when?



## GazeeboUnit (3 Jul 2006)

Just want to ask those who have paid DRDC a visit recently, how long has it taken for their results?
I paid them a visit this past April and still haven't heard anything yet.I'm expected to begin Basic in August, so I'm anxious to get my results soon! 

I'm sure experiences will vary but at least I'll get some sort of idea. 

thnx in advance,


----------



## inferno (4 Jul 2006)

I did my DRDC visit in the end of Febuary, and called every few weeks to see if they had them back at the recruiting center.

They had nothing right up until early May... then they conditionally swore me in, and the morning before the ceremony the clerk finally got the papers and updated my paperwork for the enrolment from conditional to ... well.. not conditional.

So in short. It took a while. One of the guys from London who went to the DRDC with me still hasn't gotten definite results, and he didnt have any problems either.


----------



## GazeeboUnit (5 Jul 2006)

Perfect, that's all I need to hear. I'm still eager to know, but at least I know the wait/delay is normal. 
It's hard being 99% there with a simple pass/fail deciding your fate!


----------



## GazeeboUnit (7 Jul 2006)

*UPDATE*

Got the good news today. Passed. I'm all set to go. very excited!

In the end, the wait for DRDC results took a little over 2 months. With my whole recruitment/paperwork/testing = final acceptance taking roughly 10 months. (DEO - PILOT)


----------

